# Tool Talk >  Skid steer modified into riot control vehicle

## Jon

The Bozena Riot, a skid steer cleverly modified into a riot control vehicle. GIF plus pics and video below, and a link to download the brochure, in case you're in the market for one.



This corralling type of riot control is called "kettling". It's sometimes a bit controversial, but, among limited options, it's often a decent strategy for containing protests that turn violent. Usually it involves a combination of mesh snow fencing, plus a tightly-formed line of police carrying shields and walking back a crowd while rioters throw rocks and glass bottles at them.

This next photo reminds me of walking through a doorway while trying to prevent a couple of dogs from escaping.



Remotely-operated, with armored video cameras up front.






Great GIF of it in action. There are a lot of viral videos of "peaceful" protests gone awry on the web these days. I'd love to see this beauty make an appearance in one of them.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



5-minute video:



Download brochure: http://www.bozena.eu/common/file.php?file=99

More: BOZENA Riot - security system - Bozena

Previously:

Skid steer stuntman
Self-loading Bobcat GIF

----------

clydeman (Oct 3, 2020),

sak778 (Jul 26, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 9, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 27, 2017)

----------


## mklotz

I'd love to see what that guy who can log-roll on a Bobcat could do with that thing.

----------

Jon (Mar 23, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Ah, good one! Then everyone might be forced to return to protesting peacefully like the Constitution intended.

----------


## Pa1963

I think the tank with the mine clearing chain flails would be far more effective for crowd control.

----------


## old kodger

A better idea might be to find out why the crowd is protesting to start with, and resolve that.

----------

Dragonhand (Feb 2, 2019),

volodar (May 29, 2021)

----------


## David Schwartz

> A better idea might be to find out why the crowd is protesting to start with, and resolve that.



Problely because George Soros is paying them too!

----------


## Frank S

Looks like they are preparing for the zombie apocalypse. OH wait a minute that is what most riots are mindless throngs of brain dead individuals spurred into action by 1 person against the agenda or actions of another . Far too often the only way to control these mobs is to deploy task force made up often times of the equally mindless who at any given moment may suffer a complete and total disciplinary collapse, at which time the only difference between the 2 mobs is 1 has been trained and equipped.
Who's to say which is right or wrong. History has shown that all too often that might is not always right. Power can corrupt and absolute power can corrupt absolutely

----------


## Jon

There's no pretty way to break up a protest gone bad. This machine is interesting because it's essentially (though not entirely) a portable and flexibly-deployable wall, which can serve to non-violently contain violent protests. It's also a _very_ creative use of a skid steer.

The cutting edge of roboticized law enforcement is fascinating, though obviously controversial and occasionally disturbing. Some more examples:

Anbot, a new Chinese robotic policeman.



Anbot weights 165 pounds, stands at 4ft 9, and can reach 11 miles per hour. It can also perform face recognition. It's been deployed as the first working robot at China's Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport.

Watch out! Anbot has its own taser!






There's a similar model available from Knightscope, an American company founded in 2013 in response to the Boston Marathon and Sandy Hook tragedies. Knightscope manufactures robots that "provide a commanding but friendly physical security presence".  :Smile: 

Here's Knightscope's robot keeping a watchful eye over humans engaging in public recreation:







If you prefer corrections-style robotic police, here's a South Korean robotic prison guard:







Both the Chinese Anbot and Knightscope's friendly little fellow don't really look very imposing. It's like the first sentence in the design specification was: "Don't make it look like RoboCop!" It's extremely clear that these bots are heavily marketed as friendly, helpful, non-violent, bringers of peace in society.

However, if you think Anbot and Knightscope's robot look like R2D2's happy-go-lucky but intellectually-challenged cousin, you might prefer TeleBot. Telebot is more of a tele-presence bot, designed to be remotely controlled by a police officer. Telebot doesn't look like such a friendly fella, but it's cleverly marketed as a solution for disabled police officers.




Come here and give 'ol Telebot a hug!






More:
TeleBot Project - Development of a Telepresence Robot
Knightscope Home

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 9, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 29, 2017)

----------


## Jon

Looks like this concept has been worked on by Kalashnikov Concern. Yes, _that_ Kalashnikov; they're Russia's largest arms manufacturer. The other "Rostekh State Corporation" marking on the photos refers to the Rostec Corporation, a special kind of Russian federally-funded corporation.

Similar mobile deployable wall concept, but this one is backed by a much beefier vehicle. Also of note is the area at the base of the wall. The skid steer version just has a rubber bottom, like a door sweep. This new one has wheels at the bottom, and about 1 foot of chain. This is similar to the chain skirts we saw on some of the Homemade ISIS fighting vehicles.











Would love to see a video of this one deploying its wall.

----------

sak778 (Jul 26, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 9, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2017)

----------


## Frank S

Ever noticed how the shapes of all military vehicles through out history regardless of the country of origin are similar per the era of manufacture. 
My theory on this is my enemy today may be my Ali tomorrow and my Ali today may be my enemy tomorrow so to save confusion lets just make everyone's vehicles look similar enough in form and function that no one has to change when the flags are swapped around, or as a means to keep a constant state of confusion at a heightened state so accidental friendly fire can be explained away.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2017)

----------


## Jon

As daunting as the riot control vehicles look, I think I'd rather have to deal with them than the alternative:

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 9, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I agree with you Jon I wouldn't want to be in the vicinity of those blue bottles, but there is little chance of me ever finding myself in the vicinity or a riot not on the ground at least from a bell tower or roof top maybe but never in a crowd.

----------


## Dragonhand

Form follows function

----------


## old kodger

I like the unstated inference frank!

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Mar 9, 2019),

high-side (Mar 9, 2019),

KustomsbyKent (Mar 10, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 9, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 8, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Ok I'm not so sure the world will ever be ready for robocops and lately I have been noticing far more advancements in technologies than the humans who are inventing them have full comprehension or the possible outcomes of these technologies. 
Dozens of Sifi writers though out the ages have written down their visions of how the world could be changed forever through certain imagined 'at the time of writing at least' technologies when properly implemented benefit mankind there have also been those who have realized just because we learn how to do something is not always the greatest thing we could have done by doing it. the dark side of these inventive technologies is and always will be a very real probability not just a possibility.

----------

Andyt (Mar 9, 2019),

baja (Mar 9, 2019),

Scotty2 (Mar 8, 2019),

will52100 (Mar 8, 2019)

----------


## old kodger

Unfortunately the ancient section of man's brain, referred to as 'the reptilian brain' is still there, and although it is not malevolent in itself, it's need to "win" causes it to turn any/every thing into a control mechanism, otherwise, why in hell would you make such a thing, and attempt to make it resemble humanity?
There is a word for it.....megalomania.
What 'we' need now is a controlled EMP, (no doubt what Star Trek call "shields")

----------


## GeoffN

"Dead or Alive you're coming with me"

----------


## ranald

More than one cliche comes to scare the mind: "i'll be back" is looking like reality tv.

----------


## Jon

"The Rook" armored track loader.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...t_fullsize.jpg


Grapple claw attachment:


Breaching arm attachment:


With platform raised:


0:52 video:



2:14 video:



More: https://therook.ringpower.com/

----------

clydeman (Oct 3, 2020),

dubbby (Oct 3, 2020),

Tonyg (Oct 8, 2020)

----------


## IntheGroove

"Even breaks glass!"...

----------


## N00b Machinist

Where nothing can go wrong.
Go wrong.
Go wrong.

Yuls tallern I remembered.

----------

Frank S (Oct 4, 2020)

----------

